

How I got to Google - siddhant
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2005/10/how-i-got-to-google-ch-1.html

======
hartror
I've this happen a few times, seemingly minor actions snowball into life
changing events.

However it is always important to realise that these things aren't coincidence
or luck. They are the cumulative result of many years of action. Take the
sysadmin Aaron, he obviously is a talented engineer who has worked hard to
become so. Aaron is also diligent and takes the initiative above and beyond
what is required of him. All these things lead up to the opportunity of
talking direct to a senior engineer who had recently been impressed with
Aaron's skill. And, this is the crux folks, Aaron saw the opportunity and took
it.

So lay the foundations, create opportunities and always be on the look out for
these moments so that you can take them when they happen.

I got both my partner and job in this manner btw.

------
Rodney
The other possible point is that your employees shouldn't be allowed to report
problems to companies that might actually hire them :)

Congrats to Aaron. I agree with hartor. Aaron worked to be the best sysadmin
that he could be and when the opportunity presented itself to work at google,
he was qualified to do so; both in motivation and skill.

